# hudsonvallyhost.com Review - Attempted Spam VPS



## sammasri85 (May 14, 2015)

Hi ,this is my review on hudsonvalleyhost.com  , two months ago i got a managed VPS from them and here is my results : 

 

- first ,there entire IP range is blacklisted on Spamhaus SBL , not for sending SPAM but for sending ALL kinds of viruses and malware ,as Spamhaus said  here : 

https://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/query/SBL228367 

 

means that ,ALL emails coming from there ip's will be marked as SPAM (even if they are not ) and even ALL domains hosted on there ip's will be blacklisted too .

the funny thing is that you cannot do anything about it ,because hudsonvalleyhost have to contact spamhaus directly ,and you have nothing to do with that .

 

- second , there sales team said that they allow email marketing activities on the server ,but , after i paid for it ,the support team said NO they do not allow email marketing on there servers ,and guess what ,they don't offer a refund too .

 

so ,basically i paid for the VPS ,spend more than 300 $ to setup my mailer and finally i got a blacklisted ip's with a very bad customer support and no refund .

 

this hosting provider is a wast of time and money ,so ,buyers BE AWARE !!!


----------



## joepie91 (May 14, 2015)

Counterpoint from Ernie on LET:



> This customer purchased a VPS. I do not recall his sales chat however all customers must agree to our terms of service when they sign up. This customer's IP was nulled for spamming. He got angry when questioned regarding the spamming and stated he was going to chargeback and post on several forums how angry he was.


----------



## Kalam (May 14, 2015)

"email marketing activities"

Spammers gonna spam.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2015)

Wants to use a VPS for 'email marketing' and a 'mailer script'... complains about blacklisted IP addresses.

Though for the sake of verification, can you please provide proof you have ordered service with HVH? A screenshot of an invoice, a ticket, or something that confirms you were actually a customer will suffice.

Thanks.


----------



## msp - nick (May 15, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Wants to use a VPS for 'email marketing' and a 'mailer script'... complains about blacklisted IP addresses.
> 
> Though for the sake of verification, can you please provide proof you have ordered service with HVH? A screenshot of an invoice, a ticket, or something that confirms you were actually a customer will suffice.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think it's worth it, the OP has GONE on every forum he could think off to tarnish HVH for his mistake.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 15, 2015)

I...

I just had to change the title.

As much as I'm not a big fan of HVH nor any of CC's shell suppliers, this is obvious forum spam.  

I changed the title from:

hudsonvallyhost.com Review - Very Bad Experience - Be AWARE

To

hudsonvallyhost.com Review - Attempted Spam VPS


----------



## Amitz (May 15, 2015)

I cannot stress this enough in this context.


----------



## drmike (May 15, 2015)

Every time someone goes mass dupe posting to the three amigo hosting sites, they should be scrutinized.

Playing the ruin someone in search is meh, less effective than it use to be.   I am all for disgruntled customers ripped getting their pound of flesh.


----------



## joepie91 (May 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I...
> 
> I just had to change the title.
> 
> ...


It was similar for me. I can't _stand_ ColoCrossing, but this is so obviously bullshit, it's ridiculous.


----------



## msp - nick (May 17, 2015)

Amitz said:


> I cannot stress this enough in this context.


For some reason, (unknown to me) I couldn't see this image, so I pushed my laptop screen closer to me.

On further inspection, I puked.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 17, 2015)

msp - nick said:


> For some reason, (unknown to me) I couldn't see this image, so I pushed my laptop screen closer to me.
> 
> On further inspection, I puked.


Just breathe in the musk


----------



## Amitz (May 17, 2015)

msp - nick said:


> For some reason, (unknown to me) I couldn't see this image, so I pushed my laptop screen closer to me.
> 
> 
> On further inspection, I puked.


That's Monty Python. Some puke, some laugh...


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2015)

msp - nick said:


> For some reason, (unknown to me) I couldn't see this image, so I pushed my laptop screen closer to me.
> 
> On further inspection, I puked.





Amitz said:


> I cannot stress this enough in this context.


I thought this was a discussion on the liberal business casual dress code in San Francisco...


----------



## kcaj (May 18, 2015)

msp - nick said:


> I don't think it's worth it, the OP has GONE on every forum he could think off to tarnish HVH for his mistake.


Assuming of course they've a reputation worthy of tarnishing


----------



## msp - nick (May 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> I thought this was a discussion on the liberal business casual dress code in San Francisco...


Lol at that.



kcaj said:


> Assuming of course they've a reputation worthy of tarnishing


HVH does have a good rep around the web. Just hard to find 



Amitz said:


> That's Monty Python. Some puke, some laugh...


Lol.



HalfEatenPie said:


> Just breathe in the musk


It's just SO BAD! I can't do it man...


----------

